# Linux 3.1 -> 3.2 upgrade breaks networling out of LAN

## runem

Hi

I have a machine with 3 NICs (2 used) and after the upgrade of gentoo-sources from 3.1.x to 3.2.x networking out of the LAN stopped working. Since it seemed like a kernel-issue I sent a bug-report to netdev [1]. Even though a patch was made the problem was dismissed as a userspace problem.

The following used to work: Different services like ntpd and a webserver listen on different IP addresses to and different NICs to spread the load.

With Linux 3.2 I can still ssh into the box but connections from the WAN does not work and ping to www.gentoo.org from the machine does not work.

i tried generating new netdevice rules for udev (using linux 3.2) but that did not make any difference. Running my firewall-script again did not work either (still 3.2). 

I have not found anything suspicious in dmesg. Where should I look next?

Should I migrate the system to iproute2 to solve the problem ?

Bonding sounds cool but I am not sure my router supports it. 

Greetings Rune

[1] http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg186670.html

----------

## Hu

On principle, I would use sys-apps-iproute2 over sys-apps/net-tools.  However, that may not fix your problem.  Do I understand correctly that you have connected both NICs to the same subnet and performed manual load balancing between them?  This may work, but is fragile.  You would be better off with at most one logical NIC in the subnet.  You can achieve that by bonding the NICs or by taking one of them offline.  It should be easy to tell whether bonding causes side effects.

----------

## runem

 *Hu wrote:*   

> On principle, I would use sys-apps-iproute2 over sys-apps/net-tools.  However, that may not fix your problem.  Do I understand correctly that you have connected both NICs to the same subnet and performed manual load balancing between them?  This may work, but is fragile. 

 

Yes. 

 *Quote:*   

>  You would be better off with at most one logical NIC in the subnet.  You can achieve that by bonding the NICs or by taking one of them offline.  It should be easy to tell whether bonding causes side effects.

 

Does bonding require special support in the router or switch?

EDIT:

Chamging and removing references to eth1and its address and disconnecting the NIC solved the problem.

----------

